# مشاكل اواجهها كمسيحي عابر



## saudi-top (19 يوليو 2020)

اهلا وسهلا فيكم  اخواني  الان  بصفتي كمسيحي  وتعرضت  لمشاكل  كثيره  ولكن صامد  لانني  اثق بالرب يسوع المسيح انه لايتركني ابدا  ولكن قال كونو حكما  في حال انني  تعرضت لشي  مثل القتل او اي مشكله بصفتي سعودي مسيحي وعايش في بلدي  اريد رايكم اين اذهب لكي اعيش حياتي كمسيحي  حر


----------



## أَمَة (21 يوليو 2020)

أهلا و سهلا بك مرة اخرى مرحبين بسؤالك.

هدف المنتدى ليس لأعطاء ارشادات حول بلاد أو أمكنة للذهاب اليها، لأن هذا الأمر متعلق بخصوصيات العابر و بظروفه التي هو أدرى بها. نحن هنا لنمدك بالمعلومات الضرورية التي تحتاجها لتنمي معرفتك بالمسيحية، و لتدعم إيمانك بالمسيح. 

المسيحية ليست دين و عقائد بل حياة نحياها بالشراكة مع الله و منبعها الإيمان بأن المسيح هو الإله المُتجسد من أجل خلاص البشر - كل البشر.  تجسد الإله لكي:

1- *ننال* به نعمة و نعرف الحق، لان الناموس أو الشريعة غير قادر/قادرة على أعطائنا النعمة التي بالمسيح و لا الحق الذي هو المسيج، و *ليُعلن* لنا عن حقيقة الله التي لولا التجسد لبقيت هذه الحقيقة فكرة عند البشر يختلف مفهومها بين الناس. و باختلاف مفهوم الناس عن حقيقة البشر تكمن الوثنية:  ((17. لأَنَّ النَّامُوسَ بِمُوسَى أُعْطِيَ أَمَّا النِّعْمَةُ وَالْحَقُّ فَبِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ صَارَا. 18. اَللَّهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلاِبْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ.)) 

2- لكي لا يبقى موت لمن آمن به: ((25. قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا، 26. وَكُلُّ مَنْ كَانَ حَيّاً وَآمَنَ بِي فَلَنْ يَمُوتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. ...»))

3- لكي *نحيا به* و هو *يحيا فينا* و نصبح معه واحداً. و هذا معنى كلامي أعلاه أن المسيحية حياة و ليست دين ساكن و غير متحرك: ((23. أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: "إِنْ أَحَبَّنِي أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظْ كلاَمِي وَيُحِبُّهُ أَبِي وَإِلَيْهِ نَأْتِي وَعِنْدَهُ نَصْنَعُ مَنْزِلاً.  (( 5. أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ وَأَنْتُمُ الأَغْصَانُ. الَّذِي يَثْبُتُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ هَذَا يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ لأَنَّكُمْ بِدُونِي لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَفْعَلُوا شَيْئاً.  ))

عندما يصنع المسيح له و للإب منزلاً في قلوبنا و نكون غصناً ثابتا في الكرمة التي هي هو، لا يهمنا أين نعيش لأنه معنا في كل مكان، و لا نخاف الاضطهاد لأن قوته تكمن فينا.

ثق أخي أنك سترى تدبير الرب في حياتك في حينه. المهم ان تثبت به عن طريق الصلاة لأن الصلاة صلة وتواصل معه، و كذلك أن تعيش وفقا لوصاياه و أهمها المحبة لله، للقريب و للعدو أيضا.

يا ريت يا أخي تتبع الروابط في الآيات المذكورة من أجل قراءة شاملة، و الرب معك.


----------



## أَمَة (21 يوليو 2020)

بما أن سؤالك مكرر أحيانا بسبب تشابه الظروف لدى العابرين، 
رأيت أن من الأفضل نقله الى قسم الأسئلة و الأجوبة المسيحية
و لذلك تم تغيير العنوان من:
"سلام المسيح طلب ستشاره"
الى العنوان الحالي​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (22 يوليو 2020)

saudi-top قال:


> اهلا وسهلا فيكم  اخواني  الان  بصفتي كمسيحي  وتعرضت  لمشاكل  كثيره  ولكن صامد  لانني  اثق بالرب يسوع المسيح انه لايتركني ابدا  ولكن قال كونو حكما  في حال انني  تعرضت لشي  مثل القتل او اي مشكله بصفتي سعودي مسيحي وعايش في بلدي  اريد رايكم اين اذهب لكي اعيش حياتي كمسيحي  حر




*لا أريد أن اضيف على ما قالته الاخت العزيزة أمّة - لكن أود ان اقول بما أنك في دواخل قلبك مؤمن بالمسيح - فأنت حرّ اينما كنت...فالمسيحي حرّ من الداخل قبل أن يكون حراً من الخارج وفي محيطه..

ألرب لن يتركك اينما كنت - سيضع الحكمة في قلبك لتقول الصواب ولتستطيع تفادي المصاعب..ولا تنسى حتى لو كنا بعيدين عنك بالجسد...تأكد ان الرب قريب منك وهو أقرب مما تتصور...صلي وافتح قلبك وسيشردك ذاك ملك الملوك لما فيه خيرك وسلامك!

تحياتي*


----------



## saudi-top (22 يوليو 2020)

اشكركم على ماقدمتم لي من  تشيع ونا اثق بالرب كل الثقه  لن يتركني وس يختار الطريق اللتي امشيها  ولكن  احصل عىلى مضايقات  وابتعد عنها  حتى لو لم اكن مخطأ بشي  ولكن  ياخوان الاطهات  مكروه جدا  الاخوان المسييحين في مصر متطهدين فمابلك داخل السعوديه؟


----------



## AdmanTios (22 يوليو 2020)

saudi-top قال:


> اشكركم على ماقدمتم لي من  تشيع ونا اثق بالرب كل الثقه  لن يتركني وس يختار الطريق اللتي امشيها  ولكن  احصل عىلى مضايقات  وابتعد عنها  حتى لو لم اكن مخطأ بشي  ولكن  ياخوان الاطهات  مكروه جدا  الاخوان المسييحين في مصر متطهدين فمابلك داخل السعوديه؟



صديقي و أخي الحبيب
فمابالك أنت حينما يملس رب المجد قلبك
ضع ثقتك في شخص المسيح صدقني هو يعلم سؤال قلبك



> المسيحية ليست دين ندخل فيه
> 
> بل حياة نعيشها مع الله على أساس المصالحة معه بدم المسيح
> 
> ...



ضع ثقتك في شخص يسوع ليستخدمك من أجل مجد أسمه و من أجل خلاص
نفوس كثيرين   و إعلم أنه يسمع و يُنصت لسؤال قلبك

محبتي


----------



## AdmanTios (22 يوليو 2020)

saudi-top قال:


> اهلا وسهلا فيكم  اخواني  الان  بصفتي كمسيحي  وتعرضت  لمشاكل  كثيره  ولكن صامد  لانني  اثق بالرب يسوع المسيح انه لايتركني ابدا  ولكن قال كونو حكما  في حال انني  تعرضت لشي  مثل القتل او اي مشكله بصفتي سعودي مسيحي وعايش في بلدي  اريد رايكم اين اذهب لكي اعيش حياتي كمسيحي  حر



فضلاً و ليس أمراً  
أرجوك رجاء خاص

تابع هذا الموضوع تحديداً من " هنا "    و منتظرك

مودتي و إحترامي


----------



## saudi-top (28 يوليو 2020)

اشكرك اخي


----------



## بولس بولس (25 مايو 2022)

انا اخوكم عابر جديد


----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2022)

بولس بولس قال:


> انا اخوكم عابر جديد


*اهلا بك والرب ينور طريقك وحياتك *


----------



## بولس بولس (26 مايو 2022)

انا عابر جديد إلى المسيحيه  وعندما دخلت إلى الموقع وجدت مشاكل كتيره للعابرين ليس لها حل كيف يعيش الإنسان بهويه غير هويته وهل ليس لي الحق ان اتزوج من نفس ديانتي بالعكس عندما يتحول المسيحي الي الإسلام يجد كل الدعم والتشجيع والحفاوه به لماذا لا اعيش كمسيحي طبيعي


----------



## أَمَة (29 مايو 2022)

أهلا و سهلا بك بولس بولس.

عدم قدرتك على العيش كمسيحي سببه قوانين الشريعة الأسلامية التي تحكم البلاد و التي لا تعطي المسلم الحق في ترك الإسلام. هذا هو سبب المشاكل التي يواجهها العابر و العيب ليس في المسيحية.


----------



## بولس بولس (29 مايو 2022)

ليس بسبب الشريعه بسبب الكنيسه لأنها تخاف ان تصطدم بالازهر فالكنيسه لا تقف بجوار العابرين ولا تدعمهم


----------



## أَمَة (31 مايو 2022)

أرجو الرد على هذا السؤال:  هل تملك الكنيسة في مصر، أو غيرها من البلدان التي تحكمها الشريعة الإسلامية، الحق الشرعي أو الامتياز القانوني لتدعم العابرين  و تقف الى جانبهم علناً؟

لو تغيرت القوانين الجائرة في حق من يترك الإسلام لن يحتاج العابر الى دعم الكنيسة لأنه سيعيش حرا و يتابع حياته كما كانت من غير مشاكل.


----------

